# Just Got Married! What Indoor/Outdoor Activities To Do?



## ChristianMaker (Jan 1, 2012)

I have been really stressing over this lately. I live near Atlanta and surprisingly I am stuck with what to do as a married couple. Of course we do things. We are going to IMAX theater to watch a movie; just went to a park and visited sub shops around it; went to a new years eve party for a little while at a neighbors house. 

But we still felt kind of empty. We run and bike occasionally on a trail near the house; but I find myself looking at other couples that are all decked out on the trail in top of the line gear and bikes and going fast like they are dedicated to the sport and each other.

I am looking for something that my wife and I would love to do together on a beautiful day. I was also very frustrated the other day because it was an extremely beautiful day and we had absolutely no plans. 

I know Atlanta is huge; it might be to huge that I do not know where to start. I wish there was a list of awesome activities to do so we can start trying one at a time. I tried searching sites but I have yet to find anything that lists just about everything.

Well anyways I hope everyone here can pitch in some activities, books, and also maybe throw in some great sites to visit to get some great ideas!

Best,
ChristianMaker


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

What did you do before you got married?

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Naked Twister is fun.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

Well, start to get those creative juices flowing. Each weekend pick a new theme, do the research and planning together during the week, then just go do something new each weekend. Pick things you've never done, but would like to try. Pick things you've never even thought about doing.

Examples:

weekend 1 - Search for a cool antique lamp for your abode. Research local antique shops and haunts and go search them out. Put on your old clothes, walk or bike to the joints and look around. You can find some cool and crazy, whacky things.

weekend 2 - Go to a museum. Pick one you've never been to, or pick one that you love to go to. Eat at the museum if they have a place there, or pick a quaint restaurant close by. Talk about the things that you've seen - what was one thing you didn't know, what was the craziest thing you saw, etc.

weekend 3 - Hit the movie theatres. Search for a retro theatre showing a flick you would never normally go choose to see. Go check it out - hold hands, giggle through it, kiss a bunch, then go have pizza.

weekend 4 - Take a tour of a marquis neighborhood in old Atlanta. Research a route, walk or bike it and look at all of the fantastic old houses.

weekend 5 - If you have the funds, search out a B&B to stay in for a romantic overnight. Take a dreamy walk together in the moonlight.

Here's almost a whole year's worth of weekend ideas: Things to Do in Atlanta - Explore 50 Fun Things to Do in Atlanta

Start a collection of things from each of your jaunts - pictures, a snow globe, a postcard, etc. Spend some time putting them in a book so you can have some memories of your jaunts.

You start to get the idea? How I wish we had the freedom to do those kinds of things now, but kids, errands, and responsibilities have taken a bite out of our free time to be able to devote as much time exploring as we would like. I look forward to the time when we can be empty-nesters and do this kind of exploring of a weekend again.

Oh ... and if you are newly married, there can be nothing sweeter than just taking a weekend afternoon tangled up in the sheets together and ordering Chinese in. 

Life is what you make of it - so embrace it and enjoy!

Best wishes.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

michzz said:


> Once you have kids, presuming here, you'll lament for the time you didn't have anything to do.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I agree! I really enjoy times when i have nothing to do.


----------



## ChristianMaker (Jan 1, 2012)

*Ok everyone now I have the exact opposite problem! LOL!*

By jotting down everything that I want to do I have come to the conclusion I can’t do everything. I guess I am going to have to decide what I can do and what I can’t do.

Here is just a list of some of the things I would or need to do.

Community College [Doing Now]
Church
Church Community Groups
Spend time with Wife
Family
Xbox + Electronics
Reading Kindle
Working Out
Bible College [One Class A Semester]
Start my own business
Biking
Hang out
Work Part Time Job
Bible Study
Movies

And a ton more at the moment I can’t think of

So how in the world can I do all of these things in my lifetime? From spending time with my wife to getting a degree to doing all the things people have suggested and what’s on my list? I think I need a serious lesson on time management.

Well in any case all of your replies have been amazing and I am jotting them down because they are a great ideas. I will be definitely trying a lot of them! Please keep the comments coming because I always like new ideas and I certainly need help with my time management. 

Best,
ChristianMaker


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Check out this link for some book suggestions ...

Amazon.com: couple fun: Books


And when you are alone with nothing else to do ..... here you go...

Amazon.com: Daily Sex: 365 Positions and Activities for a Year of Great Sex! (9780446691277): Jane Seddon: Books


----------



## thommanseo (Jan 6, 2012)

make sure that you asks to your wife for suggestions before asking to others.... all the very best for your marry life... 
www.amazingmatrimony.com


----------



## ChristianMaker (Jan 1, 2012)

Thank you so much everyone! I have plenty to do now. God Bless!


----------



## rickflair786 (Jan 16, 2012)

I think you should visit North Georgia, which is famous for gorgeous mountain scenery that makes this place one of the most romantic place of Atlanta. I am sure you and your wife would like this place very much.



________________________
family entertainment center


----------



## hehasmyheart (Mar 11, 2010)

Maybe volunteer to babysit for family members to give them some time out as a couple. If you plan to have children in the future, it might help you learn and discuss parenting styles, etc. and it would help another couple to have time together. You could take the child to the park and feed the ducks.

Volunteer at an animal shelter or visit the pet store, animals are funny so it'd be a chance to laugh together.


----------

